# Simply AWESOME



## longqi (Mar 5, 2011)

Had a few snakes brought into the shop yesterday
One of them blew me away
Was supposed to be a harmless pink head reed snake but had fangs and went crazy when I took it from the bag into a display
Turns out to be a Blue Malayan Coral Snake
[now donated to the venom lab here]



This is not my photo because I simply forgot to take any
Lab has promised to send me some
But absolutely stunning snake
Not sure how they would go in captivity because this one went crazy and I had to get it out and back in the bag before it hurt itself


----------



## dihsmaj (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd heard there's no antivenom.
Viperkeeper on YouTube has one.
Beautiful snake.


----------



## krusty (Mar 5, 2011)

that is one very very nice looking snake.


----------



## alilhayden (Mar 5, 2011)

beautiful snake!


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 5, 2011)

Do you have any information on the venom of this species?
(To lazy to google it)


----------



## benjamind2010 (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous colours.


----------



## longqi (Mar 5, 2011)

The venom lab here does not have any specimens or anti venine for these so they grabbed it fast
I know absolutely nothing about them except they can move very fast
Will try to get a report from the venom lab for you


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 5, 2011)

I love it. I wonder if they are kept in captivity.


----------



## Kellcat (Mar 5, 2011)

WOW! That's one gorgeous snake!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Mar 5, 2011)

Plimpy said:


> I'd heard there's no antivenom.
> Viperkeeper on YouTube has one.
> Beautiful snake.


 


Dannyboi said:


> I love it. I wonder if they are kept in captivity.


 lol


----------



## snakelady-viper (Mar 5, 2011)

Kept in captivity in th UK I have a friend on FB that has them stunning animal


----------



## cadwallader (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow im speech less


----------



## longqi (Mar 5, 2011)

I was totally blown away by how beautiful it was

Now exactly where is my pink head reed snake??
[they are fairly similar I believe so hoping to get one soon]


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 5, 2011)

Geckoman said:


> lol


I meant generally. Common or not.


----------



## guzzo (Mar 5, 2011)

Amazing some of the colours good old mother nature gives out


----------

